# Synsopos.exe failed ! ?



## chrispc (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know what to do?
DCOM connection to program 'Synsopos.exe' failed.
 Error:Niet nader omschreven fout


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Unfortunately this is an English language forum and your error message appears to be in Dutch or something similar. We need the error translating in to English please.


----------



## chrispc (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know what to do?
DCOM connection to program 'Synsopos.exe' failed.
Error: unknown...I have an eLicenser from Steinberg Cubase. Wenn I start Cubase this message appears:
DCOM connection to program 'Synsopos.exe' failed.
And I cannot start Cubase to record music..Who can help me?
 

Read more: Synsopos.exe failed ! ? - Tech Support Forum http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/synsopos-exe-failed-554251.html#ixzz1F54gv5E5


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Synsopos.exe seems to be Syncrosoft Protected Object Server from Syncrosoft License Control - which are cryptography and security solution providers (maybe some sort of DRM?) And it appears that Syncrosoft was acquired by Steinberg some time ago.

eLicenser Control :  | http://www.steinberg.net/


> eLicenser Control (eLC)
> 
> The latest version of the eLicenser Control (eLC) can be downloaded on the eLicenser website. Older (Syncrosoft) versions for older operating systems are also available on that website.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest uninstalling your current version of the eLicenser software, then installing a fresh copy from the above link.


----------

